# Local Graveyard-Two pics



## BradSut26 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Trever1t (Feb 15, 2011)

these are good, the first being exceptional! Very surreal and kinda creepy!


edit, I love the composition in the first one, everything is in it's proper place, almost arranged


----------



## BradSut26 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you! The first one is my favorite. i never know if my photos are good or not. i just know if i like them or not lol. so thank you for your opinion!


----------



## jay125 (Feb 20, 2011)

BradSut26 said:


> Thank you! The first one is my favorite. i never know if my photos are good or not. i just know if i like them or not lol. so thank you for your opinion!


i shoot for myself.  if others like it it's an added bonus lol.  #1 is great!


----------



## JoshC. (Feb 20, 2011)

wow great shots!  very creepy mood and nice composition.


----------



## tyler_h (Feb 20, 2011)

Counter to the general consensus of the first being the better shot I actually like the second more...
The first shot feel unbalanced by the difference in size of the dark spaces (leaves on path...?). If it wasn't a centered composition for the tombstones I feel this wouldn't cause concern, as if you stepped slightly to the left it would balance the negative space on the left and right.
For the second shot only the branches at the front left seem distracting. Otherwise great shot; love the colour tones you've given it.


----------



## JustJessie (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm the same what, never know if my photos are good or not I just know if I like them. I think you do have to shoot for yourself---if others like them its a plus. I LOVE these! The first one is amazing.


----------

